# Intake manifold



## avery310 (May 23, 2013)

Hey does anyone have any feed back from professional products 96mm typhone manifold against the FAST intake manifold 92mm? Is it worth it to spend the extra $200 for the FAST intake..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Typhoon is aluminum. A heat soaking mofo.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The FAST is the only name in the game. 15-20 RWHP/TQ


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The Typhoon can produce good numbers, but needs porting.
Fairly easy to do as the bottom of the intake is removable.
Being aluminum, it is still much heavier than the plastic.
They can be found new for about half the price of a new Fast.

Larry


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The only way I'd put one on is for boost. It's a jump from $500-$800 for the FAST but you don't need to port and heat transfer is a real phenomena with aluminum. If you have patience you can find a FAST used. The 90mm, 92mm and 102mm are all good.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I do wish someone else would compete against Fast to drive the price down.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ahhh the elusive Weiand "Street Warrior" was always going to make that happen and then quietly disappeared. I finally bit the bullet and got the 102. Once you buy something the price fades and how it works becomes the most important thing.


----------



## GtoGreene16 (Aug 20, 2013)

I want the fast 102mm fast I got a zl402 and am lookin at good intakes u guys think that's the best way to go?


----------



## Blue95gst (Oct 26, 2013)

As a not quite daily but driven spirited alot gto would you guys recommend the 92>102? thanks


----------

